# During Seperation he was calling another woman



## AnewBeginning (Dec 27, 2011)

I found out that H was calling another girl after we separated, (November) and it stopped about a month later in December. He doesn't know that I know yet, and I am going to ask him. But should I even bother asking if he has slept with her?? Would I even want to know?! We were separated, even though I wasn't even so much as talking to another man. I just don't know if I would want to know. I think that if he would fess up that he was talking to her then maybe I can just put it in the past and start over fresh.

We have decided to give our marriage another shot. There are terms that need to be met in order for it to work, and we are going to MC also and he is now on depression meds.

So what is your opinion. Should I be mad that he was talking to another woman, and should I even bother to find out what went on or just let it go??

I'm afraid if I know he slept with her it will take a lot for me to get over...


----------



## cubsfn (Sep 23, 2010)

You should bring it up in MC .. it is something that is always going to eat at you and frankly I think it might hinder your efforts to reconcile.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I would tell him you know and ask if he would be tested for STDs so that you could reboot your monogamous life.


----------



## nun600 (Aug 22, 2011)

Definitely ask but be ready to hear the truth if he did sleep with her.


----------

